# Overdraw Rest Bracket?



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone know where I can purchase an overdraw bracket, or can anyone build one for me?

I am currently shooting Hoyt's overdraw dropaway rest. But would like to gain the freedom of using other rests on my setup. 

I am looking for something like what Tim Gillingham is using, where I could place my rest behind my Hoyt Maxxis 35 tec riser. Tim probably had someone make this custom for him: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=165031846880049&set=a.165031626880071.34259.140248346025066&type=1&theater











Thanks!


----------



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

check out the Jesse Mount or the New Verti-Klik Jesse Mount at Britesite.Us
They were designed around the Hoyt Bow


----------



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you for the link. I love the design of the Jesse Mount...just looking for other ideas of a way to have a bracket, with the adjustment ability to use any rest on the market. 

Anyone know of other options are out there? 

Thanks!


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

you may laugh at my stupidness but whats the reason for that?


----------



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Trevorfox34 said:


> you may laugh at my stupidness but whats the reason for that?


No worries. I currently use it for a couple reasons. Mainly I get more accuracy out of an overdraw rest because I am 6'5" tall, and have a 31.70" draw length. This causes me to be way, way, underspined on just about any arrow setup out there, as I shoot my Hoyt Maxxis 35 bow with 80 lb. limbs, but I drop the draw weight to 77.0 lbs. to create a great shooting setup with my current bow/rest setup, and arrow cut/weight setup. With my current Hoyt Overdraw Dropaway rest I am able to cut my FMJ 300's to 27.250 inches, to spine everything out perfect. All this information I run in The Archery Program and Archers Advantage also. There is a lot more to my tuning setup...but this might give you an idea why I am looking so hard for another overdraw bracket.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I understand you now! Im a 55# 27.5 draw lol Im a littler guy so no need for that! Well I hope you find you one! Maybe if you have a partner thats got a CNC machine then draw up a design and cut it out! I shoot a maxxis 35 for hunting and a contender elite for tournies! I feel more accurate with that long ATA i bet you feel like your holding a dang chopstick with string and a pointy thing out the front lol Anyway good luck and Happy Trails to ya!


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

I found several in my stash in my office.
Bottom right is actually a Hoyt O/D from a early 2-cam bow, next to it is a High Country above that are 2 PSE and the rest are just generic O/D rest brackets.
Let me know what you are interested in and I will get them to ya.
Just e-mail me if you prefer: [email protected]


----------



## BackcountryBull (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, Mark. Small world. I will email you shortly.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm interested in this too... even though thread is over 2 yrs old.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Which 1 you interested in, Brady only used a couple of them so I have the rest?


----------

